#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατηγορία μειωμένου συντελεστή 0.60

## tasos

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι σε περίπτωση διώροφης μεζονέτας με piloti, εχω 60τ.μ στην πυλωτη και απο 60 τ.μ στον κάθε όροφο( Α και Β). Στην πυλωτη τα 10 τ.μ θα γίνουν βοηθητική αποθήκη για την εξυπηρέτηση της κατοικίας.

1) Μπορεί να υπαχθεί η κατοικία στην κατηγορία του μειωμένου συντελεστή ή λόγω χρήσης( βοηθητική αποθήκη) στην πυλωτη δεν γίνεται μιας και ο μειωμένος συντελεστής αναφέρεται για χρήση μόνο κατοικίας?

2) Σε περιπτώσεις μειωμένου συντελεστή αφαιρούμε το κλιμακοστάσιο απο τα 120τ.μ επειδή είναι Κ.Χ.Στην περίπτωση της μεζονέτας όμως που δεν υπάρχει παραπάνω απο μια οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία δεν θεωρειται Κ.Χ. και επομένως δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί απο τα 120 τ.μ, σωστα?

3) Στην περίπτωση που αφαιρείται, αφαιρω τα τμ και απο τον β και α οροφο και πυλωτη? μαζί και τα τ.μ του ανσανσερ ή μονο την κλίμακα

----------


## Xάρης

Σχετικά με την εφαρμογή του μειωμένου συντελεστή *0,60*:

*Εγκύκλιος 8/90, κεφάλαιο 1ο §Α.Ι.4:*Εφαρμόζεται και στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει σύσταση οριζόντιας (κάθετης) ιδιοκτησίας σύμφωνα με το Ν.Δ.1024/71, για καθέναν απ' τους συνιδιοκτήτες όταν στο ίδιο οικόπεδο κατασκευάζονται με ανεξάρτητη λειτουργία κτήρια μονοκατοικιών ή διπλοκατοικιών.
*Εγκύκλιος 11/90, §1:*Στα 120τμ δεν προσμετράται η επιφάνεια των κλιμακοστασίων.
*Εγκύκλιος 64/90, §1.α:*Εφαρμόζεται και για προσθήκη μιας ή δυο κατοικιών σε υπάρχουσα κατοικία μικρότερης των 120τμ που η οικοδομική της άδεια είχε εκδοθεί πριν την 06.12.1989.
*Εγκύκλιος 7/97, §β:*Μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί ακόμα και όταν στο ίδιο οικόπεδο υπάρχει ή κατασκευάζεται από τον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη με ανεξάρτητη λειτουργία κτήριο αποκλειστικά αγροτικής αποθήκης.
Τα παραπάνω τα αναφέρω για να έχουμε μια εικόνα του τι γράφουν σχετικά με το θέμα οι διάφορες εγκύκλιοι.

Απαντώντας τώρα στα ερωτήματά σου:
1) Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, μπορείς να δηλώσεις την κατοικία εμβαδού <120τμ ως μειωμένου συντελεστή 0,60.

2) Το εσωτερικό κλιμακοστάσιο μιας μεζονέτας δεν αφαιρείται παρά μόνο από τη δόμηση κατά ΝΟΚ κι αυτό μέχρι τα 12τμ. Για τον υπολογισμό των αμοιβών προσμετράται, όπως και για τον υπολογισμό του εμβαδού της κατοικίας για τον έλεγχο των 120τμ, για το εμβαδό της κατοικίας που θα αναγραφεί στο Ε9, στα δημοτικά τέλη και φόρους κ.λπ..

3) Δες την παραπάνω απάντηση (2).

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Χάρη σε ευχαρισώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου.

Επικοινώνησα με την insoft και όσο αφορά το 1 μου απάντησαν ότι για να μπεί στον μειωμένο συντελεστή θα πρέπει οι χρήσεις να είναι μόνο κατοικία.Εχοντας αποθήκη στην πυλωτή δεν μπαίνει και μου είπαν ότι βάσει νομοθεσίας αμοιβών δεν υπάρχει κατηγορία αποθήκη σε πυλωτή για περίπτωση μειωμένου συντελεστή προκειμένου να βγεί ο συμβατικός.Βάσει ΝΟΚ άρθρο 11 παρ.6 θα μπορούσα να βάλω την αποθήκη στον χώρο εισόδου κλιμακοστασίου, θα έχω όμως πάλι πρόβλημα με το λεβητοστάσιο στην πυλωτή που μου δημιουργεί το ίδιο θέμα με την αποθήκη.Θα μπορούσα να τα βάλω στο υπόγειο αλλα ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν θέλει υπόγειο.Οπότε κολλάμε εδώ, εκτός αν μου ξεφευγει κάτι.

Aν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν υπαρχει πρόβμημα με το λεβητοστάσιο όσο αφορα την χρήση που ειναι διαφορετική της κατοικίας και οτι τα τμ του ειναι 10, τοτε θα εχω 120+10=130>120.Μήπως πρέπει η συνολική δόμηση του κτιρίο να είναι <120τ.μ για να εχω μειωμένο συντελεστή??

θα ήθελα να δούμε λίγο το κλιμακοστάσιο που μπαίνει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και με μπερδεύει.

1) Για τις αμοιβές και τον υπολογισμό του Σ.Π τα τ.μ του κλιμακοστασίου θα τα λάβω υπόψη μου σε όλες τις στάθμες: χώρος εισόδου πυλωτής,Α όροφος, Β όροφος, Απόληξη και θα τα αθροίσω μαζί με τα τ.μ της κατοικίας του Α και Β ορόφου μιας και είναι μεζονέτα και δεν λογίζεται ως κοινοχρηστος χώρος.Σωστα?
Χωρος εισόδου κλιμακοστασίου=30 τ.μ, Α=60 τ.μ(μαζί με κλίμακα), Β=60 τ.μ(μαζί με κλίμακα), Απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου =15τ.μ. Αρα 165τ.μ με Σ.Ε 0.60

2) ΣΕ κάποια άλλη περίπτωση όπου το κλιμακοστάσιο θα ήταν κοινόχρηστος χώρος(2 αυτοτελείς ιδιοκτησίες),για να δώ αν είμαι μέσα στα 120 θα έπαιρνα υπόψη μου τα τμ της δόμησης για κάθε όροφο απο το διαγραμμα κάλυψης, αυτα που μετράνε δηλαδή στήν δόμηση ή σε κάθε οροφο θα αφαιρούσα τα τμ της κλίμακας? Προκύπτουν διαφορετικά εμβαδά.

Α και Β μαζι με κλίμακα =130τ.μ, Εμβαδόν κλίμακας= 10τ.μ
Α και Β  όροφος= 130-10= 120τ.μ

Χάρη συγνώμη για το μακρυσκελές θέμα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όποια απάντηση

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ με την Insoft στα εξής:
Σαφώς μπορούν να μπουν στον μειωμένο συντελεστή 0,60 μόνο μία (1) ή δύο (2) κατοικίες. Αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρεται και στο κείμενο της Εγκυκλίου 8/90 που παρέθεσα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση. Μπορούμε βέβαια να βάλουμε και μία "Αγροτική Αποθήκη" (βλ. Εγκύκλιο 7/97 για λεπτομέρειες των προϋποθέσεων)Δεν υπάρχει κατηγορία "_Αποθήκη στην πιλοτή_" ούτε για μειωμένο συντελεστή 0,60 ούτε για κανονικό συντελεστή.
Οι μόνες κατηγορίες αποθήκης που μπορούμε γενικώς να βάλουμε σε έναν προϋπολογισμό είναι:α) οι εμπορικές αποθήκες που αναφέρονται ως "*αποθήκες*",
β) οι *αγροτικές αποθήκες* και
γ) οι αποθήκες σε υπόγειους χώρους στην κατηγορία "*Υπόγειοι βοηθητικοί χώροι κάθε κτηρίου*"
Οι ισόγειες αποθήκες όπως και το λεβητοστάσιο μπαίνουν κατά τη γνώμη μου στην κατηγορία "*Κοινόχρηστοι Χώροι*" μαζί με τα κοινόχρηστα κλιμακοστάσια. 
Συνεπώς μπορούν να συνδυαστούν με μία ή δύο κατοικίες μειωμένου συντελεστή.
Έτσι τουλάχιστον πιστεύω αν και έχω πολύ καιρό να ασχοληθώ με τα θέματα των αμοιβών τέτοιου είδους και έχω "σκουριάσει".

Ως κοινόχρηστοι χώροι δε, δεν υπολογίζονται στα 120τμ των κατοικιών.

Στα αριθμημένα ερωτήματά σου απαντώ:
*1)* Στην κατηγορία "_Κοινόχρηστοι χώροι_" βάζουμε όλα τα τ.μ. των κοινοχρήστων χώρων ακόμα και αν δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση. Άρα, σωστά τα υπολόγισες 165τμ.

*2)* Προσωπικά για να δω αν είμαι εντός των 120τμ υπολογίζω όλα τα εμβαδά κλειστών χώρων της κατοικίας, ακόμα και αυτά που δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση, π.χ. τα 12τμ του *εσωτερικού* κλιμακοστασίου.
Δεν θα συνυπολόγιζα στα 120τμ τα εμβαδά των κοινοχρήστων χώρων, έξω δηλαδή από την εξώπορτα της κατοικίας.

Προσοχή! Θεωρώ ότι η εξώπορτα της μεζονέτας είναι στον 1ο όροφο και όχι στην πιλοτή. Διαφορετικά το κλιμακοστάσιο είναι εσωτερικό και όχι εξωτερικό=κοινόχρηστο.

Υ.Γ.: Ρώτα καλύτερα την Insoft που είναι πιο έμπειροι. Ζήτα όμως πάντα παραπομπές σε νόμους και εγκυκλίους. Κατέβασε όλη τη σχετική νομοθεσία και μελέτησέ την. Στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου σε παρέπεμψα σε 4 εγκυκλίους. Όλες νομίζω όπως και οι βασικοί νόμοι υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες στον ιστοχώρο της Insoft.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Χάρη ευχαριστώ.Ρώτησα πολεοδομία και δεν βγαίνει τελικά με μειωμένο, λόγω χρήσης στην πυλωτή διαφορετικής απο κατοικία(αποθήκη, λεβητοστάσιο) και λόγω οτι στα 120 λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους όλη την δόμηση οπότε κατοικίας +τ.μ λεβητοστασίου+αποθήκης>120.
Αν μου επιτρέπεις μια επισήμανση στο 1 που μου απάντησες τα 165τ.μ μπαίνουν στην κατηγορια 0.60 και οχι στους κοινόχρηστους, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Και πάλι χίλια ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αν έτσι σου είπαν στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κι αλλιώς.
Πάντως δεν συμφωνώ μαζί τους.
Θα μπορούσες να τους ρωτήσεις τα εξής:
1) Αν το λεβητοστάσιο και η αποθήκη ήταν στο υπόγειο θα είχαν θέμα;
2) Το λεβητοστάσιο και την αποθήκη ως τι κατηγορίες θα πρέπει να τα δηλώσεις στον προϋπολογισμό έργου;
3) Το λεβητοστάσιο και η αποθήκη δεν εξυπηρετούν ανάγκες της κατοικίας; Μπορούν να σταθούν αυτόνομα ως ανεξάρτητοι χώροι; Αυτοί οι χώροι δεν πρέπει να θεωρηθούν όπως και το κλιμακοστάσιο μέχρι την εξώπορτα του διαμερίσματος ως "κοινόχρηστοι χώροι" για τις ανάγκες του προϋπολογισμού και δεδομένου ότι αν αύριο γίνει μια προσθήκη και δεύτερης κατοικίας θα είναι όντως κοινόχρηστοι;

Θεωρώ ότι η ένταξη στον μειωτικό συντελεστή της κατοικίας σου είναι και εντός του γράμματος του νόμου και εντός του πνεύματος του νόμου.
Εντός του γράμματος το εξήγησα παραπάνω γιατί είναι.
Για να αντιληφθούμε γιατί είναι εντός και του πνεύματος του νόμου θα πρέπει να δούμε γιατί στο καλό υπάρχει αυτός ο μειωμένος συντελεστής 0,60 και γιατί υπάρχει ο περιορισμός στο εμβαδόν της κατοικίας των 120τμ. 
Ο μειωμένος συντελεστής 0,60 τέθηκε για κοινωνικούς λόγους. Για να μειώσει τα έξοδα σ' αυτόν που θέλει να κτίσει ένα σπίτι για να στεγάσει την οικογένειά του. Συνήθως έχει εφαρμογή σε εκτός σχεδίου γήπεδα και σε χωριά (οικισμούς). 
Το όριο των 120τμ τίθεται γιατί για μεγαλύτερες κατοικίες δεν μιλάμε για σπιτάκι που θα στεγάσει όνειρα για ένα κεραμίδι αλλά για βίλες.

Και ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο για να κλείσω.
Κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου τέθηκε ο συντελεστής αυτός διότι κοινωνική πολιτική δεν μπορείς να ασκείς με τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών μηχανικών, όταν αυτές υπήρχαν. Αν η λογική των ελαχίστων αμοιβών ήταν για να εξασφαλίσουν ένα ελάχιστο επίπεδο στις μελέτες και επιβλέψεις, τότε για τις κατοικίες όπου εφαρμόζεται το 0,60 θα χαμηλώσουμε και τον πήχη για την ποιότητα των μελετών/επιβλέψεων;

Σήμερα που δεν ισχύουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές η αξία του είναι σχεδόν μηδενική. Μόνο ο υπολογισμός του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ των μηχανικών έχει απομείνει συνδεδεμένος με τον συμβατικό προϋπολογισμό του έργου και τις "νόμιμες" αμοιβές και κάποιοι μικροί φόροι/τέλη που επιβαρύνουν τον ιδιοκτήτη.

Είναι καιρός να καταργηθούν όλα αυτά τα γραφειοκρατικά και να ασχοληθούμε με το πραγματικό αντικείμενο της επιστήμης μας.

----------

tasos

----------


## asak

Συμφωνώ με το τελευταίο σχόλιό σου Χάρη.

"'Hμαρτον" πλέον με τις κοινωνικές πολιτικές τύπου "μειωτικού συντελεστή 0,60" "οικογενειακή στέγη" κλπ.
Πολιτικές που αντί να έχουν κοινωνικό αποτέλεσμα και πρωτίστως αλληλεγγύης είναι αυτές που ώθησαν εκατοντάδες συμπολίτες μας κάνοντας χρήση αυτών να αυθαιρετήσουν με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (φοροδιαφυγή, φοροαποφυγή κλπ).
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι περισσότερες κατοικίες μειωμένου συντελεστή, σήμερα είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερες από την αυθαίρετη αλλαγή υπογείων χώρων και Η.Χ. σε κύριους χώρους κατοικίας.

----------

tasos

----------


## Xάρης

Αλήθεια, αυτές οι αυθαιρεσίες δεν έχουν διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση, βλ. υψηλότερο πρόστιμο, σε σχέση με αυτές που δεν είχαν τον μειωμένο συντελεστή 0,60, παρόλο που το δημόσιο απώλεσε περισσότερα έσοδα από φόρους και τέλη.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Ετσι ακριβως είναι παιδιά, σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!

----------

